# Full coffin with Capt. Delynn and Bad Blood Freeman34



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

I recently got invited by my good friend, Dr. Sims, to accompany him on a fishing trip with Capt. Delynn Sigler this past Saturday. I’ve been fishing with Delynn since 2011, and I will say I’ve never had a bad trip. With each trip, by the end of the day, he has taught me something new to help me become a better angler. We met up with the rest of the group at Day Break Marine at 6:00 am. By 6:20, we had that awesome Bad Blood Freeman34 with twin 350 Suzukis loaded and headed to the Mass for bait. Did not take long before we had all the bait we needed and headed south. We cruised out running 40 mph, and within 30 min we were at out first stop for Trigger fish. We had our 7 man limit in two drops. Next thing we know, we had a beautiful Manta Ray swim by the boat for about 5 min to wish us a good trip. After all the pictures, we settled in for an hour run for our AJ limit. The rest of the day we bumped around loading the box with Scamp, Yellow-Mouth grouper, a Bull & a Cow dolphin, Mingos, and a couple of porgies. We threw back at least a half dozen Red Snapper and 2 big Gags. We decided to call it a day at 3:25 pm, pointed the nose north, bumped it up to 50 mph, and by 4:45 we were heading through the pass. Big thanks to Dr. Sims for the invite and to Captain Delynn for getting us on the spot to fill the fish box. Can’t wait to get back out there for another epic day with Captain Delynn!


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Awesome pile of fish, and a good report.


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Incredible trip, Congrats!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Very Nice


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Nice catch!! I am fishing with Delynn in June, can't wait!!


----------



## MaxxT (May 9, 2015)

wow, now that is a load, Congrats Nice to be able to get out and in so fast, 40-50 that is cruising!


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

If you haven’t fished a Freeman, you are missing out. Nice trip fellas.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Love the Freemans, go fishing out of Venice on them a couple of times a year. Unfortunately I do not have "Dr." or "Lottery Winner" next to my name so chances of me owning one are slim to none and slim just left the building.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

BAM!!!! That's the way to bring home the meat!!! Good job ya'll!


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Whats the name of his charter service?


----------



## fishsticker (Jan 11, 2009)

Another mediocre trip with Delynn. I can't believe he still has any clients 
Nice box of bottom fish and surprise pair of mahi's to top it off. Way to go guys.


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Lyin Too said:


> Whats the name of his charter service?


I’m not sure of the exact name, but here is Capt. Delynn’s contact info. 

Captain Delynn Sigler 
Offshore/Deepsea Fishing Guide 
(850)669-9100 hm 
(850)758-2165 cell


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

wow! just wow!! I need to up my game :001_huh:


----------



## CPD67 (Mar 7, 2017)

*June Trip*

Awesome job Captain Delynn , I am looking forward to our scheduled trip in June . Looks like you had a crew that where good at cranking lol


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I have a blast and what a fun trip. Thank you Dimitri and crew for the post. Not sure I did much to deserve it. I just drove the boat, you guys did all the work and caught the fish. I was just glad to be riding alone. I'm really looking forward to our next trip. Tight lines everyone and be safe out there. I pray God blesses your all. 
Standing by on 68


----------

